

Mountain View is threatening to shut down Hacker Dojo - coffee
http://allthingsd.com/20120130/the-only-thing-less-stable-than-working-at-a-start-up-working-at-a-start-up-co-working-space/

======
ScottBurson
I'm not a Dojo member, but I have attended classes there and I think it is a
wonderful resource that is surely bringing long-term benefits to Mountain
View. It would be a shame to see it shut down.

